

Will The Future of the Internet be Written in Chinese? - freedrull
http://singularityhub.com/2011/01/12/will-the-future-of-the-internet-be-written-in-chinese/

======
us
Two answers:

1\. Will the future of the Internet be written in Chinese? Some, maybe
majority, but certainly not all.

2\. The Chinese still makes up the majority of the world population. It was
bound to surpass English sites at some point and considering China's majority
of Internet userbase are twenty somethings, this will continue to rapidly
increase in time

------
cfontes
NO WAY ! nothing more to add.

